# Reload RTA Clone - Good/Bad idea?



## ace_d_house_cat (22/1/21)

Hey guys, 

So it seems I can't ignore Reload RTA posts (and the praise it gets) any longer. I see Satovape has a Clone at a reasonable price. Would it be a good idea to buy and try before purchasing an authentic version or are the clones flawed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (22/1/21)

whats the price of the clone if I may ask with shipping? You can get a good price OG reload for about R650 - R700. If you vape icy fruits then you wont regret the reload...not sure if it shines as much with desserts. Havent tried it but a few guys prefer only icy fruits in the reload.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (22/1/21)

About R350 all in for a clone. 

Interesting "One Ruwaid". I hardly ever vape fruits, 99% of the time it's dessert flavours.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail (22/1/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> About R350 all in for a clone.
> 
> Interesting "One Ruwaid". I hardly ever vape fruits, 99% of the time it's dessert flavours.


For me personally, all flavor notes just pop in the Reload OG. I've been through so many atomizers and the Reload is the 1 that I keep while everything else gets sold eventually

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid (22/1/21)

then your answer might be the petri 24. (tanks that are more or less in the same league) But let the guys that vape desserts in the reload give a better opnion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gadgetboy (22/1/21)

Running deserts and fruits on rotation and i must say, If the wicking is done right both profiles shine. It also depends on the wicking and coils used.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (22/1/21)

I see! 

I will wait for a black authentic one to come up for sale then! 

Thanks guys.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## GSM500 (22/1/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I see!
> 
> I will wait for a black authentic one to come up for sale then!
> 
> Thanks guys.


I have never owned a Reload, but peeps that have seem to think this is a Reload Killer, I have one and the flavour is extreme

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (22/1/21)

GSM500 said:


> I have never owned a Reload, but peeps that have seem to think this is a Reload Killer, I have one and the flavour is extreme



You see now what you have done... I now need to get one of them to test for myself.... My list is not getting smaller!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (22/1/21)

GSM500 said:


> I have never owned a Reload, but peeps that have seem to think this is a Reload Killer, I have one and the flavour is extreme



Is it really that good???

I have been following it and most reviews are really impressive. 

The issue is that I don't have a mod to put that 28mm gigantor on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## GSM500 (22/1/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Is it really that good???
> 
> I have been following it and most reviews are really impressive.
> 
> The issue is that I don't have a mod to put that 28mm gigantor on.


My first impression was too much flavour. This atty is quite surprising. I'm using it on a Vaporesso Gen, also fits on an Odin Mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (22/1/21)

GSM500 said:


> I have never owned a Reload, but peeps that have seem to think this is a Reload Killer, I have one and the flavour is extreme


 Hows the airflow at fully opened @GSM500 ? Some restriction or full blown DL? Airflow smooth like the zeus X as a comparison with another top airflow rta.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500 (22/1/21)

Ruwaid said:


> Hows the airflow at fully opened @GSM500 ? Some restriction or full blown DL? Airflow smooth like the zeus X as a comparison with another top airflow rta.


It has very smooth airflow and it's pretty open for a top airflow atty, only Zeus I've had is the OG single long ago so difficult to give you a comparison.

I think it is designed by the same guy that designed the Zeus range. I think he defected to OXVA from Geekvape

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Ruwaid (22/1/21)

GSM500 said:


> It has very smooth airflow and it's pretty open for a top airflow atty, only Zeus I've had is the OG single long ago so difficult to give you a comparison


 @ace_d_house_cat you might like this more due to the airflow bud. The reload however is slight restricted even at fully open!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (22/1/21)

Reload 24 vs Reload 26?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (22/1/21)

Having tried the Arbiter as well, it's great but the height of the deck makes the wicking a lil slow, I'm sure with some patience you could get it perfect but basic to basic the Reload 24 wins, Reload 26 was a fail IMO

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (22/1/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Reload 24 vs Reload 26?


The 26 was very restricted, worked best with 2.5mm ID coils, pushed to the side, very hyped up tanks but when it was released most people sold them after a short time of using it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (22/1/21)

Reload 24 it is.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (22/1/21)

If you're looking for a Reload experience at half the price you must definitely give the Tauren Beest a go! I feel no difference between the 2 whatsoever!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Gadgetboy (22/1/21)

If you do find one please let me know. Iv been searching hi and low for one. 

Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (25/1/21)

I pulled the trigger and ordered a black Reload 24 from BLCKVAPOR @Richio , now the wait begins 

At that price, I hope this thing is worth the hype!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (26/1/21)

Placed an order with BLCK Vapor at 10am, received it at 3pm the very same day. THAT IS SERVICE! 

Speaking of which, their shipping is only R65 to PTA/JHB. Why can't all shops do the same? I'm all for supporting vape shops but I'm not prepared to pay R150 for shipping that's less than 10km away. There shouldn't be an excuse, the technology and partners are there and there shoulbd be a contstant drive to make vape goods more accessible to the ever-growing customer base, which there doesn't seem to be. 

Anyways, rant over, back on topic: 

Received my Reload RTA yesterday and I am extremely happy! 

Coiled (Wotofo dual core aliens, 3mm ID) and wicked it (CB Prime) and got it right on the first try! 














It's 0.09 ohms and at 75w it seems to be at it's best. 

Just a few questions: 

1. Bearing in mind that this tank will be used exclusively for desserts, can anyone recommend a set of coils for it? 
2. I see that that drip tip is fairly unique, does anyone know where I can get a replacement that matches my gunmetal Centaurus? 

Overall; very happy and one of the best pieces of kit that I have.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (26/1/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Is it really that good???
> 
> I have been following it and most reviews are really impressive.
> 
> The issue is that I don't have a mod to put that 28mm gigantor on.


Never one to miss a chance of a plug!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/oxva-arbiter-rta-review.t70640/

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB (26/1/21)

The ladies at G-spot techno are going to make a drip tip for me, one that's a little higher in profile. You can PM me if you'd like a cell phone number. They'd be able to tell you stores that stock their tips closest to you. 

I'm running a set of Lazy Panda Fraliens in the OG reload, they ohm in st 0.15 ohms. The tank does get pretty hot with constant use, the higher drip tip should help with this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (26/1/21)

Moey_Ismail said:


> For me personally, all flavor notes just pop in the Reload OG. I've been through so many atomizers and the Reload is the 1 that I keep while everything else gets sold eventually



Exactly what he said!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (26/1/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I pulled the trigger and ordered a black Reload 24 from BLCKVAPOR @Richio , now the wait begins
> 
> At that price, I hope this thing is worth the hype!



I may just buy another Reload 24 but Reload are due another new product announcement so I will wait another 2 months.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (26/1/21)

CMMACKEM said:


> I may just buy another Reload 24 but Reload are due another new product announcement so I will wait another 2 months.


It should logically be an MTL tank!


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (27/1/21)

So guys, what coils for this tank???


----------



## Moey_Ismail (27/1/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> So guys, what coils for this tank???


A good set of Nano Aliens, 3x 28 or 29AWG cores, with 36 or 38AWG outer, N80, 3mm 6 wraps. Should be around the 0.17-0.20ohm mark. Cut the legs at 4mm, install flush on the deck while screwing the legs secure, with the 3mm coil rod in the coil. Once secure pull up, till the slack is gone and the coils should automatically be at almost perfect height, pulse and pull again, will bring them slightly higher. Position coils closer to the center, about 1mm gap in between. Wick tight enough to have to pull the cotton through but not enough to deform the coils, comb only the very ends out as this will remove loose fibers and straighten the cotton closer to the coil without losing the bulk that keeps it saturated. Place your scissors on the outer o ring, tilt 45 degrees and snip, the cotton will peek about halfway through the wick ports.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (27/1/21)

Moey_Ismail said:


> A good set of Nano Aliens, 3x 28 or 29AWG cores, with 36 or 38AWG outer, N80, 3mm 6 wraps. Should be around the 0.17-0.20ohm mark. Cut the legs at 4mm, install flush on the deck while screwing the legs secure, with the 3mm coil rod in the coil. Once secure pull up, till the slack is gone and the coils should automatically be at almost perfect height, pulse and pull again, will bring them slightly higher. Position coils closer to the center, about 1mm gap in between. Wick tight enough to have to pull the cotton through but not enough to deform the coils, comb only the very ends out as this will remove loose fibers and straighten the cotton closer to the coil without losing the bulk that keeps it saturated. Place your scissors on the outer o ring, tilt 45 degrees and snip, the cotton will peek about halfway through the wick ports.



Got it @Moey_Ismail . 

WRT coil cutting: a few people (as well as a tutorial by Crafted Coils) have mentioned that the coil legs should be cut at 6-6.5mm. This so that the coils sit above the air holes. How are the 4mm legs working out for oyu?


----------



## Moey_Ismail (27/1/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Got it @Moey_Ismail .
> 
> WRT coil cutting: a few people (as well as a tutorial by Crafted Coils) have mentioned that the coil legs should be cut at 6-6.5mm. This so that the coils sit above the air holes. How are the 4mm legs working out for oyu?


Most people cut them at that length, at 4mm its perfect for me because I pull the slack out completely that the 3mm rod is snug and has to be rotated to remove from the coil, something about slack coil legs troubles me . But if you don't mind that, the 6-6.5mm should work fine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (27/1/21)

Legs were cut at 4mm here but coils weren't positioned towards the center as yet. Pulling them to the center will bring them higher as it's more of a straight line in relation to the post holes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (27/1/21)

@ace_d_house_cat also bear in mind, too high will make your wicking suffer a bit as it's a long way for the juice to travel, this way I get the bottom 3rd of the coils to line up with the top of the airflow nub thingy

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (27/1/21)

Awesome, @Moey_Ismail I will give it a go tonight!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (27/1/21)

would highly recommend annealing the grub screws...their are notoriously bad on an otherwise awesome rta.


----------



## CMMACKEM (27/1/21)

Grand Guru said:


> It should logically be an MTL tank!



They released a MTL tank in 2019 so it may be another RDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (27/1/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Placed an order with BLCK Vapor at 10am, received it at 3pm the very same day. THAT IS SERVICE!
> 
> Speaking of which, their shipping is only R65 to PTA/JHB. Why can't all shops do the same? I'm all for supporting vape shops but I'm not prepared to pay R150 for shipping that's less than 10km away. There shouldn't be an excuse, the technology and partners are there and there shoulbd be a contstant drive to make vape goods more accessible to the ever-growing customer base, which there doesn't seem to be.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the best RTA on the planet haha, i cannot beat the reload 24 no matter how hard i try. 

All qp designs tanks tested
Have the petri 24 also
Tauren beest tried
Rebirth rta tried
Blotto rta tried
Blitzen tried
Have omni shados

All above are great tanks but nothing beats the OG reload. 

For me, coil pacement has to be a tad higher to what you yours at, a little more centred away from airflow. Wicking thinned out quite a bit, i can barely see my wick in the channels but its quite full where the wicks go into the channeks to avoid leaking. 

Once you get the coil olacement and wicking right on this tank, all else becomes history and I honestly cannot see any dual coil rta beating it. Plus it's a damn looker! I do however feel the petri 24 has a slight edge over the reload for desserts but overall the reload 24 is the worlds greatest for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (28/1/21)

Cool, will give it another shot! I am loving it already! 

I have no idea why I didn't buy one years ago.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## LeislB (28/1/21)

If only it had a bigger juice capacity, it's an awesome tank!


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (28/1/21)

I ac


LeislB said:


> If only it had a bigger juice capacity, it's an awesome tank!


I actually think it's right; I hate most bubble glasses and I don't really like most tall RTAs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (28/1/21)

Some special babies I put together for my Reload. 2x 28AWG frames, 4x 0.3mm ribbons stacked, 36AWG alien wrap, 3mm ID, 6 wrap, all N80. Now to install them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Gadgetboy (29/1/21)

Nice coils. How did they perform?

Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moey_Ismail (29/1/21)

Gadgetboy said:


> Nice coils. How did they perform?
> 
> Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk


They're great performers, the ribbon, frames and outer all heat up different, and gives this layering effect on the flavor


----------



## Gadgetboy (29/1/21)

Awesome. I wouldn't mind "Acquiring" a set from you to try in mine if you have spare to sell.
Always trying different builds in mine.


----------



## Moey_Ismail (29/1/21)

Gadgetboy said:


> Awesome. I wouldn't mind "Acquiring" a set from you to try in mine if you have spare to sell.
> Always trying different builds in mine.


Check your pm bud

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (8/2/21)

Before I rewick my Reload RTA, I thought I'd share some pics of my preferred coil positioning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (8/2/21)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Before I rewick my Reload RTA, I thought I'd share some pics of my preferred coil positioning.



Awesome! 

I have my coils placed in exactly the same position. The cotton must not go right to the floor of the deck, right?


----------



## Moey_Ismail (8/2/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I have my coils placed in exactly the same position. The cotton must not go right to the floor of the deck, right?


It won't really affect the vape if the cotton is thinned out enough. Mine sits just behind the cotton retaining ring with a few stragglers peeking through.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (9/2/21)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Before I rewick my Reload RTA, I thought I'd share some pics of my preferred coil positioning.
> View attachment 221829
> View attachment 221830
> View attachment 221831



Coils should be much closer to the airflow. Your choice but test both ways with a complex juice you are familiar with.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (9/2/21)

CMMACKEM said:


> Coils should be much closer to the airflow. Your choice but test both ways with a complex juice you are familiar with.


Tried many different coil positions and this for me was the best, in theory the air pressure builds up beneath the coils, engulfing them completely, bringing all the flavor particles up. Also having the coils closer to the airflow ports makes the draw tighter

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

